# Lens compatibility with Nikon F100 or Nikon F5



## scmindseye (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys so i'm honestly thinking about skipping the digital setup ($2000.00 plus) except in places where it's convenient and quick. I am looking to buy my fourth (and what would be my best other than my Yashica Electro 35 GSN) film camera: A Nikon F100 or a Nikon F5 (most likely an F100, I just don't have the money for an F5 or F6 right now and I don't want to make the investment yet). I want to know if a lens I think I might like will have any compatibility issues with an F100 (or an F5/F6).


Setup: Nikon F100 body w/ [h=1]Nikon Super Wide Angle 20mm f/3.5 UD Manual Focus Lens - 72mm (AI-Modified)[/h]
Used Nikon Super Wide Angle 20mm f/3.5 UD Manual Focus Lens -


----------



## Stoogley (Jun 12, 2011)

It should work fine on a F100, though not all the F100 functionality will be there since it is an older converted AI.
Also, it is a purely manual focus lens as well.

Here's a great resource on how given Nikon lenses interact with each Nikon body: Nikon SLR Camera & Lens Compatibility Chart


----------

